# Found an AWESOME site



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Well GREAT!! I found a dress I HAVE to have on there!!! It's the black lace and ribbon Victorian dress for $100. *sigh* THANKS Elaine!! LOL


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome selection of costumes and accessories - for me it seems a bit high in price - but overall looks like good quality which probably makes up for the cost. There are definitely some unique accessories available!


----------



## Charmedp3 (May 13, 2010)

Very cool i thought this site might in handy!!!!!! Elaine


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I've been buying stuff from Pyramid for YEARS... since like 1994.... it's all mail order catalog prices...and be forewarned, their clothing sizes ARE smaller than what you think...but they have some AWESOME collectibles!! <3


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I need a plus size one of these - do you think it would be ok?

http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=P9552&ref=sugg&id=#top


----------

